# Einfach Script um Systemprogramme sowie Informationen auszulesen.



## kayo1337 (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo an euch,
ich brauche für die Inventur unserer Agentur ein einfaches Skript womit alle unsere Mitarbeiter klar kommen.
Das Script sollte alle Installierten Programme sowie Systeminformationen (die man auch bei Systemsteuerung --> System bekommt) von unseren Windows 7 Rechnern auflisten.

Das wichtige ist das jeder später die Auflistung auch verstehen kann ohne ein hohes IT wissen zu haben.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß,
Kayo


Edit:

Soweit habe ich die Batch bekommen

```
rem D:\tmp.txt ggf durch anderen pfad ersetzen und anpassen unten
systeminfo > sysinfo.tmp

REM Zeige Rechnername
for /f "delims=" %%i in ('findstr /c:"Hostname" sysinfo.tmp') do set "hostname=%%i"
set name=%hostname:~40%
echo ^|Servername=%hostname:~40% > %name%-System.txt

REM Zeige Betriebssystem
echo ^|System=Windows >> %name%-System.txt

REM Wenn Enterprise gefunden wird, Distribution=Enterprise, sonst Distribution=Standard
for /f "delims=" %%i in ('findstr /c:"Enterprise" sysinfo.tmp') do set "distriname=Enterprise"
if distriname==Enterprise (
echo ^|Distribution=Enterprise >> %name%-System.txt
)
if not distriname==Enterprise (
echo ^|Distribution=Standard >> %name%-System.txt
)

REM Zeige Version der Distribution
for /f "delims=" %%i in ('findstr /c:"Windows NT" sysinfo.tmp') do set "version=NT"
for /f "delims=" %%i in ('findstr /c:"Windows 2008" sysinfo.tmp') do set "version=2008"
for /f "delims=" %%i in ('findstr /c:"Windows 2003" sysinfo.tmp') do set "version=2003"
for /f "delims=" %%i in ('findstr /c:"Windows 2000" sysinfo.tmp') do set "version=2000"
for /f "delims=" %%i in ('findstr /c:"Windows XP" sysinfo.tmp') do set "version=XP"
for /f "delims=" %%i in ('findstr /c:"Windows" sysinfo.tmp') do set "version=Windows 7"
echo ^|Windows-Version=%version% >> %name%-System.txt


REM Zeige Ram
for /f "delims=" %%i in ('findstr /c:"Gesamter physikalischer Speicher" sysinfo.tmp') do set "ram=%%i"
echo ^|Ram=%ram:~40% >> %name%-System.txt

REM Zeige IPs(?)
ipconfig /all > H:/ip.tmp
for /f "delims=" %%i in ('findstr /c:"IP-Adresse" ip.tmp') do set "ips=%%i"
echo ^|IPs=%ips:~44% >> %name%-System.txt

REM Zeige Festplatten (Adminrechte nötig) ...ToDo...

REM Zeige CPU(s)
for /f "delims=" %%i in ('findstr /c:"Prozessor(en):" sysinfo.tmp') do set "cpus=%%i"
echo ^|CPU(s)=%cpus:~40% >> %name%-System.txt

REM Zeige CPU-Typ
for /f "delims=" %%i in ('findstr /c:"MHz" sysinfo.tmp') do set "mhz=%%i"
echo ^|CPU Typ=%mhz:~40% >> %name%-System.txt

REM Zeige CPU Count
set /a cpucount=0
for /f "delims=" %%i in ('findstr /c:"MHz" sysinfo.tmp') do (
set /a cpucount+=1
)
echo ^|Kerne=%cpucount% >> %name%-System.txt


REM Aufräumen
del *.tmp


start /w regedit /e inst.reg HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall
find "DisplayName" inst.reg | sort/+15 > %name%-Software.txt
del inst.reg

exit
```


Nur hier fehlen ein Paar Informationen bzw. werden bei den Programmen zu viel unwichtiges angezeigt.
Außerdem ist die Formatierung für einen der sich damit nicht auskennt zu kompliziert.


----------

